# Almond Birmingham Rollers



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

When we bought our first birds, I recall the breeder telling us about problems breeding two almonds. Something about a recessive genetic defect that shows up frequently (always?) in the young of two almonds. At the time, I was focusing more on choosing birds, so most of it slipped by me. Does anyone know what the story is on breeding almond Birmingham Rollers?


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

I believe what happens is you get babies with inherent eye defects. I'm 99% sure. Split them up asap if you have two almonds together.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

2y4life said:


> I believe what happens is you get babies with inherent eye defects. I'm 99% sure. Split them up asap if you have two almonds together.


I don't have any almonds. I just remembered the topic coming up. I want to be sure when obtaining new birds.

Thanks.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

You may want to start a thread in the genetics forum, you would get more answers. I have heard of what you are talking about, but not sure why.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> You may want to start a thread in the genetics forum, you would get more answers. I have heard of what you are talking about, but not sure why.


Any idea how to cross post this to the genetics forum?

BTW - sorry for your loss.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Youre not supposed to breed almonds or opals together. Recessive genes can cause eggs to be infertile or die in vitro. They can also cause the pigeon equivalent of downs syndrome and the chick usually dies in a few days. You have to use a bird that carries the marking or color that youre looking for onto a opal or almond. 
90% sure most of this info is at least partially true. lol


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

*Ask This Gentleman !*



ptras said:


> When we bought our first birds, I recall the breeder telling us about problems breeding two almonds. Something about a recessive genetic defect that shows up frequently (always?) in the young of two almonds. At the time, I was focusing more on choosing birds, so most of it slipped by me. Does anyone know what the story is on breeding almond Birmingham Rollers?


 email this good genetics guy - he'll be abkle to help you for surehe has taught me alot ! ( But I am still learning more )

Tom Barnhart <[email protected]> Peace !


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

*Hey You !*



2y4life said:


> I believe what happens is you get babies with inherent eye defects. I'm 99% sure. Split them up asap if you have two almonds together.



Am sure you remember me --- Hows it been going ? I believe you answered this question Correctly as I also recall reading about it ! Nice Being able to chat with you again , Peace !


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

ptras said:


> When we bought our first birds, I recall the breeder telling us about problems breeding two almonds. Something about a recessive genetic defect that shows up frequently (always?) in the young of two almonds. At the time, I was focusing more on choosing birds, so most of it slipped by me. Does anyone know what the story is on breeding almond Birmingham Rollers?


We obtained eight new young birds today, of which two are almonds. I asked the breeder about the problem mating two almonds. Due to a recessive gene carried by almonds, twenty-five percent of the offspring may be born blind. Obviously a major defect for a bird. He advised me to just keep an eye on them, and separate them if it looks like they are pairing up. For now, they are in my kitbox where there is no mating behavior allowed. 

If I decide to breed them in the future, I will be certain to keep them separated.


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

ptras - thanks for the good - need to know information ! Peace !


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Funny story about when we picked up our first pigeons. The breeder was talking to my wife and I about breeding, while I was choosing our first six birds. I was only half listening to him as he told us about a problem breeding two almonds. He said that we should never let two almonds breed because of problems with their offspring. My wife said "Why? If you breed two almonds, will you get a walnut?" I cracked up, but I'm not sure if the breeder even heard her.


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow ! Thats Funny Stuff -- Anyone out there breeding 2 almonds will you let us all know if you get any walnuts !


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

ptras said:


> We obtained eight new young birds today, of which two are almonds. I asked the breeder about the problem mating two almonds. Due to a recessive gene carried by almonds, twenty-five percent of the offspring may be born blind. Obviously a major defect for a bird. He advised me to just keep an eye on them, and separate them if it looks like they are pairing up. For now, they are in my kitbox where there is no mating behavior allowed.
> 
> If I decide to breed them in the future, I will be certain to keep them separated.


can you show a pick so i now what they look like cuase iam buying some tomorrow


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Almond to almond mating*

Yes, mating almond to almond can result in offspring that are blind (white in color) or weak. Therefore almond to kite is the preferred mating. There has been quite a bit of discussion on the genetics yahoo group about some families of almond rollers that seem to have very few such blind young even from almond to almond mating. I have attached some photos of our "classical" almond color and kite color rollers. We have raised this strain of almond rollers since the early 1950s, fisrt my father then by me.

Almond cocks get darker as they age and after several years can appear almost black or kite. Hens will also darken over the years but not as much and usually cocks have better almond coloration.

Link

www.martinlofts.com


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

newday said:


> Yes, mating almond to almond can result in offspring that are blind (white in color) or weak. Therefore almond to kite is the preferred mating. There has been quite a bit of discussion on the genetics yahoo group about some families of almond rollers that seem to have very few such blind young even from almond to almond mating. I have attached some photos of our "classical" almond color and kite color rollers. We have raised this strain of almond rollers since the early 1950s, fisrt my father then by me.
> 
> Almond cocks get darker as they age and after several years can appear almost black or kite. Hens will also darken over the years but not as much and usually cocks have better almond coloration.
> 
> ...


Nice looking birds! They have a bit more black in them than my two almonds. One of mine is a hen and has paired up with a chocolate cock. I asked my wife if she thought we might get baby turtles. She replied that we couldn't cause we didn't have any caramels.


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

Got to say , Love Your Birds 1st of all , second I didn't know about the darkening of the almonds as they age , and they do kind of look walnut like ...... are these actual pairs in the pictures and do you have pictures of any of their offspring ? Any Birds for sale as I am looking for A hen And Cock Bird YB's ! I am now going to your website -- Love Your Looks on these Birds , How do they perform also ? Peace , Mike


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

*Your wife shoul have known !*



ptras said:


> Nice looking birds! They have a bit more black in them than my two almonds. One of mine is a hen and has paired up with a chocolate cock. I asked my wife if she thought we might get baby turtles. She replied that we couldn't cause we didn't have any caramels.


She should have Known with Chocolate and almond you'd get chocolate covered almonds not Turtles ...... maybe when they have babies you can take the male young bird breed it back to its mother and get chocolate covered peanuts ? lol .... The Moral of the story is yur wife is Nutts .... lol !


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Almonds*

I should have given some information on the photos, 

the 2 almond young cocks photo taken when they were not yet 1 year old, 

the pair: almond cock with a kite hen are 2 years old

the single almond cock with his wings spread is 5 years old. He started out looking simliar to the young cocks with a little more break at their age.

None to sell right now, most likley some will be available a little later in the fall. We do not fly ours so no idea about performance, they are bred for color, to show and mostly because I like them. 


Link

www.martinlofts.com


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

Awesome website , some breeds i've never even seen before - all sorts of great information .... A Must See website ! Thank You for letting us enjoy ! Peace , Mike


----------

